
White House proposal: FCC and FTC would police alleged social media censorship - tareqak
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/09/tech/white-house-social-media-executive-order-fcc-ftc/
======
fooey
This whole thing is just red meat for his base to address a problem that
doesn't exist.

The social bigs aren't censoring political views, they're censoring violent
hate speech. The republican party voluntarily claiming violent hate speech as
their political ideology is bizarre.

------
rayiner
I really didn’t expect folks opposing _Citizens United_ to get their shouts of
“corporations don’t have free speech rights” thrown back in their face quite
so quickly.

~~~
euroclydon
We must be close to a proposal for a publicly owned social network.

------
ldoughty
Should be okay, FCC Republicans say your ISP can regulate what they send you
on the grounds of free speech, what's the difference with Facebook? You can at
least pick an alternate social media platform. Most Americans don't have that
option with ISPs

------
intopieces
This won’t survive a Supreme Court challenge. Red Lion Broadcasting Co v. FCC
(1969) was upheld primarily because airwaves were limited. The Internet is not
limited, so this revival of the “fairness doctrine” has no foundation.

